# New painters pants



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

http://shop.armorapparel.com/produc...54AF71619B50C5781598.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1

bought a pair at the Pace show, very comfortable


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

are those the euro style painters pants?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

MDpainter, you was at PACE? So was I. I spent a good part of the show at the PDA booth not too far from the booth where you got the pants. How did you like the show. Did you get in on some good sessions while you were there? Also, did you attend the Sherwin Williams party? That is the party to attend while at PACE. Hope that you had a good time. I try to make the shows every year. Looking forward to next years show as well. That will be the last PACE show with the joint SSPC and PDCA conference. My work is along the line with the SSPC. You can have all the commercial work that you want. Give me some steel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

$32.00 a pair! I'll stick to my bibs


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Benny, you ever work with National Coatings? (The company)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

MDRocket said:


> http://shop.armorapparel.com/produc...54AF71619B50C5781598.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1
> 
> bought a pair at the Pace show, very comfortable


In two weeks, they'll look like a pair of $14.00 D!ckies.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> $32.00 a pair! I'll stick to my bibs


WOW $32.00?!? I pay $16.00 for SW/D.i.c.k.i.e.s. pants...man they have gotten cheaper every year too.
I remember when the SW label on the back pocket was an embroidered patch, now it is a thin piece of material.
How are bibs? I was considering standing out from the rest of the pack by wearing those.



Bender said:


> Benny, you ever work with National Coatings? (The company)


My boss on the Home Depot jobs did the Coors stadium with them, he was a serious head case.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

What was his name? I hired on right after that job.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll stick to paying $14(?) for ****ies. I go through pants too often to spend that much. :laughing:

Are the knee pads the type like ACUs have? Could see that being nice, but wearing the knees fast.


Edit: Ok I think we say D!ckies 95% more in a good way around here than in a bad way. I vote unban the damn word.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> What was his name? I hired on right after that job.



Rick a$$hole...I don't remember his last name, wait until 3 a.m. it will come to me. This was back in 2002.

BTW, _*love*_ the television ads for National Coatings.

ugh, 3 toothless painters on a stage grinding and dipping to some stripper song while holding roller poles and wearing bibs with no shirts, and a small crowd of other painters is whistling and cheering.
Seriously low production to boot.


I would have quit because of that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Carlson?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> Carlson?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*YES!*

ffs, white longish slicked back hair, usually glazed over face, solid beer belly?

Did he drive his old white Ford F150 then?


Dude, _you_ aren't him are you...



If so, I will kill you.

dead.

If not, I apologize.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll stick with the 12-14 dollar ****ies.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL You were the WORST painter I EVER hired!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> LOL You were the WORST painter I EVER hired!


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> LOL You were the WORST painter I EVER hired!




so, *so* dead...


_After_ you pay me the f'ing $$$$ you owe me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL:jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

So that is like what, 1 degree of separation between us then?

Old Rick Carlson...taught me how to tackle a huge commercial job with only 3 people.
Well 1 person and 2 drunkard crack smoking thugs.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You two are like two puppies from the same pound.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

The freaked out part is that we know the same guy from years back!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah dude, I'm just bustin ballz. I'm not Rick
You'll have to forgive me, opportunities like that only come around once in a great while

I worked with Rick in like '95 or 6. I always liked him. We went out drinking a few times. What ever happened to him?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Well played, I laughed my a$$ off.
Nothing good...his drinking had gotten expensive, about the amount of my paychecks.
Last time I saw him was 2002 in Ludington MI. and I was beating on his door in looking for my money.
His son seems nice, a proper military boy.
He used to tell me stories about jumping up on bars and singing to AC/DC songs in CO. then crashing into snowy ditches only to wake up with cops in his face.
Rick was ok sometimes, but he was just too party worn in the end.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow
Thats to bad It seems like I met his kid, but I'm not sure. He couldn't of been but 14 or so.
The stories were true, but I wasn't there.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I am hearing John Mellencamp's "Glory Days" in my head right now as I think back to Rick's party stories...


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I actually buy white casual pants like dockers at Goodwill for $10.

I would be more than willing to spend $30 on painter paints, it's just they overbuild the things with thick denim and enough pockets to carry the entire cast of Ben Hur, and enough Soylent Green to feed them all.

I dont know why tradesmen who design painter pants think they need to be able to stop a volley of armor piercing bullets with the material.

It is a little inconvenient to not have at least one pocket on the side to carry a putty knife, and razor knife, but for me the added comfort of wearing regular pants while I am working is worth it.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bender, I never worked with National Coatings before. Got any insight?


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Try these

http://zemsky.stores.yahoo.net/cardrilpainb.html

The ones I have have a built in tool pouch in the front. Great for papering. Also very handy when working high up on ladders and needing numerous tools / brushes with you. They can get pricey.... I paid up to $40 at one point for them.... But that tool pouch saves a ton of time going to and from equipment bags / buckets....

Yes, I know I could go buy a tool belt or painters pouch but They aren't built right into the pants and after you buy a tool belt, you'll wind up spending $40 anyway.

PS - You can get them for way less than this site sells them for


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

painter213 said:


> MDpainter, you was at PACE? So was I. I spent a good part of the show at the PDA booth not too far from the booth where you got the pants. How did you like the show. Did you get in on some good sessions while you were there? Also, did you attend the Sherwin Williams party? That is the party to attend while at PACE. Hope that you had a good time. I try to make the shows every year. Looking forward to next years show as well. That will be the last PACE show with the joint SSPC and PDCA conference. My work is along the line with the SSPC. You can have all the commercial work that you want. Give me some steel!!!!!!!!!!!


I had a great time there and the people were all very friendly. It was all around imformative and entertaing show. It was my first show so it was alot to take in with all the vendors. 

I did go to the SW and BM parties and had a great time at both. Hope I can make it out west for next year.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Never care for bibs, they just aren't cut right in my opinion.. Also never thought ****ies were any good and stopped wearing them years ago. 

Ace drop cloths makes a good line of paint under the line Centaur or Tradesman..

I like carhartt pants but there painters pants aren't the same material as there dungarees...


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

These pants were $ 28 at the PACE show tryed them on and they were some of the most comfortable painters pants I've had wraped around my jewels.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

I have yet to find a pair of "whites" that are in the least bit comfortable to wear. I like carhartts but they also are stiff at first and then eventually go limp (that's what she said)


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't find comfortable whites either. I buy my bibs a size or two too large and they are nice - plus my butt isn't hanging out in front of clients.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I just usually buy the ****ies at SW. I put in a large order for me and the guys and we usually get them for under $13/pair. I usually pay for theirs. I've noticed the last couple of years SW has started carrying the cheaper ones though. They usually give us a couple dozen sweats and shirts a year plus plenty of hats to cover my balding head. I do like the bibs, but cant justify $30/pr. 

Sears used to carry a good line of painters pants with double knees and a heckuva warranty, but I havent seen them in a long time. I also noticed Wally World carries ****ie products too.

Hated it when painters pants were the fashion rage. Couldnt get a decent price then anywhere.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

So why is it when I type ****ies I get this star crap?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> So why is it when I type ****ies I get this star crap?


Because we're all a bunch of 10 year old kids who are not allowed to see the word _D!ck_ies. 

I saw them at Walmart too but they were $18. Suprised at that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I buy my bibs from denimexpress.com


----------



## Whitey97 (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to buy d!ckies, however they never lasted me. I switched to "stan ray's" and never looked back. 5 bucks more. but they don't hug my nuts, and have plenty of leg space!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Whitey97 said:


> I used to buy d!ckies, however they never lasted me. I switched to "stan ray's" and never looked back. 5 bucks more. but they don't hug my nuts, and have plenty of leg space!


I like the Stan Ray's, but they are hard to find around here.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have heard good things about Stan Rays also. Don't think I tried them...

BB looks like you can buy them online here: http://www.gleempaint.com/painters-pants.html


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.boomaspaint.com/servlet/Detail?no=234


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.trimaco.com/brands/index.htm


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> http://www.boomaspaint.com/servlet/Detail?no=234



yeah I saw that too, Boomsa has an ebay site with a lot of the pants listed as well... 7$ to ship to me.. not sure its worth it..


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody who carries Trimaco stuff can get them.


----------

